# I Changed Some Wi-Fi Settings. What Should I Do?



## Scribner (Apr 2, 2020)

I changed some Wi-Fi settings, including the password and the security protocol, but my FreeBSD computer is still somehow able to connect to the network and I have Internet access. Still, is there anything I should do with this FreeBSD computer? I'm a noob, so if you could please respond in plain English that would be nice.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2020)

Are you sure you're connected with wireless? Maybe you're actually connected with an ethernet cable? Or perhaps your wireless is connected to your neighbors?


----------



## Scribner (Apr 2, 2020)

I am not connected with an Ethernet cable, so it must still be connecting to the Wi-Fi network I selected when I installed FreeBSD.


----------



## George (Apr 2, 2020)

Double check that you really changed those settings, with `cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`


----------



## chrbr (Apr 2, 2020)

Scribner said:


> I am not connected with an Ethernet cable, so it must still be connecting to the Wi-Fi network I selected when I installed FreeBSD.


Please have a look in your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf. One entry should be related to your own Wi-Fi network. But there can be some kind of open entry for fall-back or whatever. I do not have the details in mind. But if it is there and your card picks up a DHCP offer from a different system than yours it might be happy to accept that.


----------



## Scribner (Apr 7, 2020)

I ran `# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`, and it seems to have the correct ssid and psk. So should I change anything? I did previously update the security protocol; is this something I need to update in FreeBSD?


----------



## chrbr (Apr 8, 2020)

Dear Scribner,
do you have only one section starting with `network{`? I am not sure if there are two blocks by default. I have checked one laptop where I have commented out

```
network{
priority=0
key_mgmt=NONE
}
```
That is what I meant with fall back entry.


----------

